# Not sure if i have a rooster or hen



## craigstamper07 (5 mo ago)

I'm not a professional breeder and my daughter got a couple of chickens that were hatch at school for a class project. I would like to know if this is a rooster or a hen. Please help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't tell. How old?

I'm going to see if @fuzzies is around. But she might need a closer side pic. It's why I can't tell. It's just too far away.


----------



## craigstamper07 (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I can't tell. How old?
> 
> I'm going to see if @fuzzies is around. But she might need a closer side pic. It's why I can't tell. It's just too far away.





robin416 said:


> I can't tell. How old?
> 
> I'm going to see if @fuzzies is around. But she might need a closer side pic. It's why I can't tell. It's just too far away.


Like 3 to 4 months old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that complicates things a bit more. If younger I'd say male with that red comb. But at four months she could be moving into egg laying. 

I don't see the feathers that scream male but I'm not the best at hard feathered birds either.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

He's a cockerel. I can see his masculine pointed saddle feathers starting to emerge on his back.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those closer pics were a big help. Your suspicions are confirmed.


----------



## Lisarunner (4 mo ago)

Happened across the post while trying to figure the sex of my own bird. What a gorgeous boy!!


----------

